# Orchids of New Guinea



## naoki (Dec 15, 2016)

I found this web site:

http://www.orchidsnewguinea.com

I think there used to be a site focusing on New Guinea orchids, and I'm not sure if it is the new site or the previous site got refreshed. But it has lots of great information about orchids of New Guinea. Basically, they put the contents of 6 volume CD-ROM: Flora Malesiana: Orchids of New Guinea into the web site. Lots of good reading for the holiday season.


----------



## JAB (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice find Naoki! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the link. Will pursue...


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 16, 2016)

The insitu photos are interesting.


----------



## RandyT (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks Naoki. Tons of info.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2016)

Cool, ty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------

